# Mortal kombat 9 * blood graphic* thread



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

some fatalities


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeahh, can't wait! I'm getting this for ps3 :boogie


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Finish him


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

That game looks incredible. I wonder if the Tournament edition will be worth getting..


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

There bringing some **** back.


----------



## Duffman (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, can't wait. 

Mortal Kombat has been my favourite fighting game since I was a kid. 

I read its been banned in Australia. Must suck for them.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

this looks sick (literally, lol). i haven't played MK since Sega Genesis :lol damn i want a ps3 so bad...my brother has one but he's always on it.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I have always been a Mortal Kombat fan since I was a kid, But I don't know if these newer MK games are even worth it. They are only about graphics with no good enough story base to them as they used to. The only reason for getting the new game will be for graphics. They do about the same things as their old counterparts. Since I am not into graphics in games, I don't really care about getting this; And that says a lot because of my faithful fanship to the franchise.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

I've always been fascinated with the series although I haven't really played that many MK games. I downloaded Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 from Xbox Live and still haven't played it. Still, all the fatalities add a uniqueness to the fighter that has always peaked my interest. That and the characters. This new MK game, I have to admit looks pretty good. The problem with any fighter though is the pool of players. Hopefully it has a large community.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

This one might take MK2's spot as the best Mortal Kombat game.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

this is what I don't like about Mortal Kombat, they have too many games, a lot of crappy ones too, they should just end it, stop making games, we had enough, Killer Instinct > Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

Duffman said:


> I read its been banned in Australia. Must suck for them.


Yep. Sometimes I hate this country.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

so what do authorities do if they find out someone is playing it?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome. i need to get this!


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow....MK9 thread!!! It's awesome to see some many people here, excited for MK!

Subz tha man!!


----------



## Fragment (Mar 23, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> so what do authorities do if they find out someone is playing it?


Not sure what the deal is if they find out you're playing/watching banned content. Nothing too serious, I'd say.

I heard that the fine for being caught importing MK into the country through customs is about three times the cost of the actual game, which seems worth the risk.

Still, this is a real nuisance.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

2 weeks left! ill take MK over killa instinct everyday of the week.
Its a clone of Mortal K. I liked it but MK is the Father.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

lonely badger said:


> Wow....MK9 thread!!! It's awesome to see some many people here, excited for MK!
> 
> Subz tha man!!


Hell yeah! SubZ all the way. and we get 6 lin Q' ninjas in this game


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

[ImmortalxApathy*I have always been a Mortal Kombat fan since I was a kid, But I don't know if these newer MK games are even worth it. They are only about graphics with no good enough story base to them as they used to. The only reason for getting the new game will be for graphics. They do about the same things as their old counterparts.]

Got invited to the turny's with tekken and others. Only one since MK3 I think. 
Btw Tekken 1-6 play near same. Every game shares its roots. It has a story mode also.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Fragment said:


> Yep. Sometimes I hate this country.


That is a good thing. America is the one that sucks for allowing little kids to obtain such games.:no The same goes for Germany. Both Australia and Germany are strict with M rated games, And it should be that way. I commend both countries for doing so.


----------

